# baby dubia roaches climb the skinny packing tape?



## adam1120 (Jun 14, 2011)

dont got any of that big packing tape only the clear tape not sure if they can climb it didnt expect to have babys this soon lol but got alot of them with only the few i got guess high temps and oranges and alot fo humdity does work


----------



## james.w (Jun 14, 2011)

What are you keeping them in?


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 14, 2011)

i got a 30 g rubbermaid with a heat pad stays around 96 sometimes lower higher


----------



## james.w (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine don't climb the sides at all. Do you have a top on it?


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 14, 2011)

yes sir the one that comes with it so i should be fine? i didnt want too but i thought i had too,


----------



## james.w (Jun 14, 2011)

i cut a hole in the lid and put some chicken wire to make a screen. I don't have any packing tape on mine, and never see any on the sides when I open it.


----------

